# بشرى سارة:طاقة نقطة الصفر مقبولة رسميا .....و الاستفادة منها تأكدت!



## pic2007 (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل

من المعلوم أن طاقة نقطة الصفر مقبولة رسميا فهي نحصل عليها بالتعويض في معادلة ماكس ابلانك ب0 كلفن فهي طاقة متبقية وموجودة, أما السؤال هل من الممكن الاستفادة منها؟

الدكتور مصطفى محمود رحمه الله يتحدث:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEFeZ1AqjK0


والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يناير 2011)

ما هو تعريف طاقة النقطة صفر؟


----------



## pic2007 (8 يناير 2011)

*سؤال جيد*



zamalkawi قال:


> ما هو تعريف طاقة النقطة صفر؟



السلام عليكم 
حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية فطاقة نقطة الصفر مقبولة رسميا, لكن مالا يعترف به حتى الآن رسميا هل :بالامكان امكانية الاستفادة منها؟؟؟

ربما تعرف سيدي الفاضل , أن النسخة المعدلة من نظرية الاثير الاخيرة هي بحر النترينو, وللعلم فجائزة نوبل للفيزياء عام 2003 حول اثبات وجوده
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2003/

اذن السؤال هو: هل يمكننا الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة؟؟؟

أما سؤال حضرتك اليك المقالة التالية -منقول-

*تتنبأ فيزياء الكم بوجود محيط هائل من طاقة نقطة الصفر 
Zero - Point - Enrgy 
الخفية في كل أرجاء الكون. وهذه الطاقة تختلف عن الخلفية الميكرووية الكونية Cosmic Microwave Background. وأحيانا يطلق عليها "فراغ الكم الكهر مغنطيسي" إذ إنها الحالة الأكثر انخفاضاً في الفضاء الخالي. 
وتبدو طاقة نقطة الصفر مروعة. الي الحد ان معظم الفيزيائيين يعتقدون انها نتيجة محتومة لنظرية الكم. كما انهم يقبلونها كطاقة حقيقية. ولكننا لانشعر بها لأنها تتوزع بشكل متساو في كل مكان حولنا. وحتي داخل أجسامنا. 
ومن هذا المنظور. فإن العالم العادي للمادة والطاقة. يبدو مثل رغوة Foam فوق بحر فراغ الكم Quantum Vacuum. وإذا كانت طاقة نقطة الصفر حقيقية فهناك احتمال كبير ان تستخدم كمصدر جبار وقوة دفع هائلة للسفن الفضائية في رحلاتها إلي اعماق الكون. 

فراغ الكم الكهرمغنطيسي 
من المعروف أن المحرك النفاث للطائرة يدفع الهواء إلي الخلف لدفع الطائرة إلي الأمام. وتتحرك السفينة بنفس الطريقة في الماء. وعلي الأرض هناك هواء أو ماء ليدفع الاشياء إلي الامام. لكن ليس لدي صاروخ في الفضاء أي وسيلة للدفع. ولذا يحتاج لحمل متفجرة Propellant لدفعه. بدلاً من الهواء أو الماء. 
والمشكلة الجوهرية هنا. هي أن الصاروخ الذي ينطلق في رحلة فضائية. يجب ان يزود فوق الأرض بكل المتفجرات التي سيحتاج إليها طوال رحلته ومن ثم تمثل معوقاً للرحلات الطويلة. بسبب ثقل وزنها. 
ولهذا يتساءل العلماء: كيف يمكن توليد قوة دافعة في الفضاء دون الحاجة إلي حمل مواد متفجرة علي متن الصواريخ والسفن الفضائية؟ 
إن هناك قوة تربط بفراغ الكم الكهرمغنطيسي Electromagnetic Quantum Vacum. يطلق عليها "قوة كازمير" Casimir Force. ومؤداها أن كل مجال يحمل طاقة. ولما كانت جميع المجالات الكهرمغنطيسية تنتشر في الفضاء. فإنها تمارس أيضا ضغطا علي السطوح. ويزداد ضغط الإشعاع هنا مع طاقة المجال وبالتالي مع تأرجحاته الدائمة في الفراغ. 
ويمكن استخدام قوة كازمير في دفع صواريخ والسفن الفضائية وكأنها تستخدم نوعا من رياح تنتج عن التأرجحات الكمية. ويمكن اعتبارها انبعاثات الطاقة في كمات. والكم هو الجزء الذي لايتجزأ من كل مقدار من الطاقة ذات تردد معين. مثل الفوتون Photon الذي هو كم الطاقة الكهرمغنطيسية وتجري في الوقت الحاضر تجارب عديدة لتحديد كيفية استخدام قوة كازمير. في استخراج الطاقة من الفراغ الكمي. 

أصل طاقة نقطة الصفر 
ترتكز طاقة نقطة الصفر "علي مبدأ اللاحتمية" Uncer Tainy Princple لفيرنر هيزنبرج. والتي تنطبق علي كل من طاقة الجسيم وزمن احتفاظه بهذه الطاقة ويعد مبدأ اللاحتمية. أحد القوانين الجوهرية لفيزياء الكم. وحسب هذا المبدأ. فإنه لايمكن تعيين كل من مكان جسيم ما - كالإلكترون - وكمية حركته بالدقة نفسها فإذا زادت الدقة في تعيين المكان زاد عدم اليقين في تعيين السرعة. 
إن الموجات الراديوية والضوء والأشعة السينية وأشعة جاما. كلها اشعاعات كهرومغنطيسية. ويمكن النظر إلي هذه الإشعاعات الكهرومغنطيسية كموجات تناسب عبر الكون بسرعة الضوء. وتلك الموجات ليست "مادية" ولكنها في الواقع "تموجات" Ripples في حالة مجال معين. 
وتحمل هذه الموجات طاقة ولكل منها اتجاه محدد. يطلق عليها الشكل المنتشر للمجال الكهرومغنطيسي "Propagatiog Mode Of The Eectromagenetic Field" وكل من هذه الأشكال تخضع لمبدأ اللاحتمية لهيزنبرج. ومن هذا الاتجاة في التفكير. فإن فيزياء الكم تتنبأ بأن كل الكون يجب ان يكون ممتلئا بتذبذبات نقطة الصفر الكهرمغنطيسية. التي تكون محيطاً مروعاً من طاقة نقطة الصفر. 
 
طاقة نقطة الصفر.. والقصور الذاتي 
عندما يشعر راكب الطائرة بأن شيئاً ما يدفعه نحو مقعده. عندما تسرع الطائرة فوق ممر الهبوط. او عندما يندفع جسم سائق السيارة عندما تنحرف السيارة بشدة نحو اليمين. ما الذي يؤدي الي حدوث هذه الاندفاعات؟ إنها طاقة نقطة الصفر. 
إن تذبذبات نقطة الصفر. هي السبب في حدوث القصور الذاتي Inertia أي القوة التي تقاوم بها كتلة ما التغير في حركتها. معني ذلك اننا في الواقع نشعر بطاقة نقطة الصفر في كل حركة نقوم بها. 
إن الدراسات المستقبلية لطاقة نقطة الصفر الكهرومغنطيسية وانتاجها للتصور الذاتي وقوي الجاذبية. سوف يفتح مجالاً رائعاً. للتحكم في القصور الذاتي والجاذبية واستغلالهما. وهذا بلاشك سوف يكون له تأثير جبار علي دفع الصواريخ والسفن الفضائية بهذا الوقود الكوني الذي لا نهاية له. 

بقلم : رءوف وصفي 
مجلة العلم 
عدد ديسمبر 2004م*
-منقول-

والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (13 يناير 2011)

*رسالة معبرة؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

هذه نص رسالة من أحد المناصرين للطاقة الحرة الى أحد الرافضين لوجودها:





Open Letter to Professor Michio Kaku: 
"You Could Be Sued for Millions
and Ridiculed for Centuries"
May 15, 2009​Dear Dr. Kaku:​ This open letter relates to your disparagement of energy-producing devices which at this juncture in time are demonstrably critical to our nation's survival. And I write this letter as a Ph.D. experimental nuclear physicist with qualifications that I believe allow me to speak to the subject in question, namely production of energy using nonconventional means.​ I ask that you read this letter carefully and ask that you not dismiss it out of hand in the manner of many of our country's physicists.​ Recently, on the popular late-night radio program, "Coast to Coast AM," which reportedly has a listening audience of millions, you indicated that investors call you up daily and ask whether certain inventions will work. Characterizing those devices as "perpetual motion machines" you said they were impossible to make. But that can be proven to be a false statement. Such devices can exist if negative mass electrons can be introduced into electronic circuits and possibly certain machines. They can also exist if other forms of negative energy can be created, and apparently they can. Finally, it appears to be the case that gauge transformations could allow such devices to work. This would not involve a violation of one of the most important laws of physics, namely energy conservation, either, Dr. Kaku. I believe you assume that such devices do violate the laws of physics, which is also an assumption that appears to be made by others.​ Dr. Kaku: You appear to believe that the universe has 11 dimensions, many of which are supposed to be hidden. Why would that be true while creation of energy using negative mass electrons or using gauge transformations would be impossible? Could you be wrong, sir? Undoubtedly you think you are not wrong, but could you be wrong, sir?​ You might say to me that negative mass electrons have never been seen. But those many dimensions you believe in have never been seen either. And is it not true that we physicists for decades have used negative mass electrons in our theories in order to reach agreement with experiment? And wasn't the positron discovered because Dirac invoked the existence of negative mass electrons -- approximately 80 years ago?​ Perhaps it is true that we physicists have not yet observed negative mass electrons, but does that mean they do not exist?​ 


Now let me ask you this:  Have you ever examined even one of the devices that you tell investors cannot work? I suspect you haven't. There are in fact inventions that produce energy without having any kind of conventional fuel. You may see one work in a web page of mine linked to below. But perhaps you think you don't even need to look. Could that be the case, Dr. Kaku? Perhaps you simply "know" these devices can't work. Might you not also have said many years ago that airplanes could never fly? Before the Wright brothers were flying airplanes, renowned scientists said it was impossible. So, I ask that you examine the video linked to below and I ask that you examine other such videos.​ http://www.doctorkoontz.com/Scalar_Physics/Steven Mark/Stephen_Mark_video2.mp4​ (Please give the video time to load -- as the file is large. The small black device shown in the video is producing the power. Then a larger unit is shown.)​ Here is the link to another web page of mine that has links to more such TPU videos. I can assure you the TPU device works, sir. For the sake of our nation and the world, I ask that you take the small amount of time needed to examine these videos.​ http://www.doctorkoontz.com/Scalar_Physics/Steven Mark/Steven_Mark.htm​ Please don't say that the above demonstrations were faked, Dr. Kaku. There are many engineers who examined the device. And some demonstrations were made outdoors, far from any possible sources of energy.​ The TPU units shown in the videos apparently use gauge transformations. Those would be the same kind of gauge transformations that, for decades, you theorists have been telling us allow for electromagnetic energy non-conservation, but then say don't have any practical applications. And we know that theoretical physicists are never wrong, don't we? So the device cannot work, can it? So why then does it work?​ 


Could it be that gauge transformations do have practical applications? Could it thus be that theoretical physicists could be wrong about the impracticality of using gauge transformations to make energy? I think so.​ Do not gauge transformations lead to electromagnetic energy non-conservation? And is it not true that in your analysis of free energy devices you assume that electromagnetic energy is conserved? That is a grave inconsistency, sir. And arguing that gauge transformations lead to no change in the electric and magnetic fields is not at all convincing as the question relates to energy, not electric and magnetic fields.​ Would you say that gauge waves cannot exist? And if you do allow that they can exist, would they not carry energy, possibly in both positive and negative forms?​ 


Where then am I wrong, Dr. Kaku? Or could I be right -- along with many other Ph.D. physicists and engineers who are regularly dismissed as crackpots?​ You have said that you greatly respect the work of Nikola Tesla, and surely you have studied his inventions and his life. If so, then you might be aware that Nikola Tesla was planning to transmit power all over the world in a way that you would surely say is impossible. But you must know that Nikola Tesla was a very careful experimenter who tested every idea before employing it. What then is the answer to the implied dilemma?​ So, Nikola Tesla was just a wild man, right? A nut. While Michio Kaku and his 11 dimensions make wonderful sense. Or could you and others be wrong about what Nikola Tesla was doing? Could it even be the case that Tesla was using electromagnetic theory that included the very gauge transformations that physicists of this era do not include? Is that not possible, sir, and if not, why not?​ Therefore, if I may speak freely, I would say that while millions or even billions of people live in desperate poverty, and while millions of Americans lose their jobs because we don't have this kind of technology -- you tell people that such technology is impossible, when it isn't.​ Is everyone who disagrees with you and other leading theorists a crackpot, Dr. Kaku? Was Nikola Tesla a crackpot? I would strongly suggest that he wasn't at all a crackpot but was one of the greatest inventors in the history of the world -- and I believe you have also said as much. So why then would you dismiss Tesla's ideas about free energy?​ I must say that I have seen many smirks in association with production of free energy -- Smirks -- while millions of Americans lose their jobs and the United States falls into a terrible economic decline. Smirks. Is that appropriate, sir? I would say not.​ But the matter does not end with the above TPU units. There is also the work of Thomas Henry Moray who was able to produce an estimated 50 kilowatts of power from a tabletop unit that my analysis indicates involved employment of negative mass electrons which Dr. Moray apparently captured in very special circuits he built -- many, many decades ago.​ Here is a link to what I have written about Dr. Moray's work. There are many more links on the Internet: Please do take the time to investigate. A world desperate for energy waits.​ http://www.doctorkoontz.com/Scalar_Physics/Energy/index.htm​ Robert W. Koontz, Ph.D.
Experimental Nuclear Physicist​ The URL of my web site is given below. There is a link on the main page to my bio:​ http://www.doctorkoontz.com/


والسلام.​


----------

